
Two Fortunes and a Global Software Sweatshop - ausbah
https://www.forbes.com/sites/nathanvardi/2018/11/19/how-a-mysterious-tech-billionaire-created-two-fortunesand-a-global-software-sweatshop/
======
jefflinwood
Very interesting read about Trilogy, as someone who worked at Trilogy/pcOrder
as their first job out of college.

They were recently advertising for 300k/year architects, I didn’t know the
current business model was based around a global workforce.

